# استفسار جزاكم الله خير عن (wire cut EDM )



## صبري ابو زياد (14 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكر الله بان اجد اخوة افاضل مثلكم و احمد الله علي وجودي بينكم و علي وجود مثل هذا المنتدي قمت بالتعاقد مع احدي الشركات علي شراء ماكينة (wire cut dk 4470 ) و اتمني افادتي بكل المعلومات التي تيسر لي التعامل مع هذه الماكينة و استغلالها افضل استغلال و اهم البرامج لها و الكتب الخاصة بها و ادعوا لكم بدوام التوفيق و التقدم حيث اعمل في مجال تشغيل المعادن و سوف اقوم بعمل الاسطمبات الخاصة بي و جلبت هذه الماكينة لذلك الغرض ... رجاء افادتي ...


----------



## صبري ابو زياد (16 يوليو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اتمني من السادة المهندسين الاجابة علي هذا السؤال لانه و حتي الان لم يقم المهندسين في الشركة التي تم التعاقد معها علي هذا الماكينه بافادتي و سوف اقوم في هذه المشاركة بالتوضيح اكثر
انا عندي ورشة تشغيل معادن و لدي اصناف كثيرة من المنتجات 
التي اقوم بتصنيعها و احتاج الي كم كبير جدا من الاسطمبات و تم التعاقد مع هذه الشركة علي توريد هذه الماكينة لصناعة الاسطمبات الخاصة بي لانه ان اعتمدت علي البراد الذي يقوم بتصنيع الاسطمبات سوف يقوم بتصنيع الاسطمبه في وقت كبير و هذه الماكينه تقوم باتناج الاسطمبه في وقت قصير جدا و لكني و حتي الان لم استطع التعامل معها و علي سبيل المثال ( عندي منتج معبن في الماضي كنت اعطي البراد(مصنع الاسطمبه ) العينه الخاصه بالمنتج وهو يقوم بفرد العينة و عمل الشنكار علي الحديد ويقوم بالتقسيم ثم البرادة اا بالنسبة للماكينة فكيف اعطيها الرسم الخاص بالعينة او الشكل الخاص بالعينة او بتصميم رسم من مخيلتي و اعطاؤة للماكينة حتي تنفذه و كثير من الامور فهل من مجيب يجيب علي هذه الاسئلة التي تدور في عقلي و التي لا استطيع النوم بسببها و اقوم بالبحث في مواقع الانترنت المختلفة و لم اجد الاجابة حتي الان و حتي الان يقوم المهندسين في الشركة بمماطلتي و انا الان معطل ... جزاكم الله خير علي قراءة الموضوع و ارجوا المشاركة حتي يرتاح قلبي و اشتغل و اشغل الماكينة


----------



## صبري ابو زياد (16 يوليو 2008)

علي العلم يقول لي المهندسين ان جهاز الكمبيوتر الموجود في الماكينة تقوم برسم منتج وتقوم بالحفظ به علي فلوبي ديسك و ترسله الي الماكينة و تقوم في تنفيذه الماكينة و لا اعلم ايضا كيف ؟ كيف ؟ لا اعلممممممم ارجوا افادتي والرد


----------



## أبو عبده (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل 
ارجو ايضاح عما اذا كانت الماكينة تتصل مباشرة على الكمبيوتر 
ام عن طريق الدسك فقط 
وهل مع الماكينة اى نماذج تشغيلية ( امثلة ) يتم تجربة الماكينة عليها ام لا


----------



## صبري ابو زياد (17 يوليو 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل
> ارجو ايضاح عما اذا كانت الماكينة تتصل مباشرة على الكمبيوتر
> ام عن طريق الدسك فقط
> وهل مع الماكينة اى نماذج تشغيلية ( امثلة ) يتم تجربة الماكينة عليها ام لا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي العزيز ابو عبده 
اولا اشكرك لاهتمامك بالرد علي استفساراتي 
ثانيا : الماكينة مكونة من جهاز كمبيوتر به مكان للفلوبي ديسك و في الخلف يوجد مكان للشبكة و يوجد مع الماكينة الكتالوج الخاص بها و بعض الرسومات و اوامرها فقط لا غير علي سبيل المثال ( شكل مثل النجمة او الدائرة او دوائر مشرشرة ) و الماكينة بها وصلة او كابل للكمبيوتر و الماكينة موصله بوصله مباشرة علي الكمبيوتر و الكمبيوتر مزود بفلوبي ديسك.
وقد استفسرت من بعض الاصدقاء اخبروني بان البرنامج الموجود علي الماكينة صعب للغاية و عقيم يوجد ماكينات مزودة ببرامج تعمل لها رسومات علي الاوتو كاد و ترسلها الي كمبيوتر الماكينة و بالتالي يتم ارساله الي الماكينة و لا اعرف حتي الان كيف يتم تغير البرناتمج من علي الماكينة او شيء عنها سوي ان صاحب الشركة اخبرني بانها بسيطة و سهل التعامل معها مع عليك الا ان تحفظ اوامرها فقط لا غير .
اعذرني لقد اطلت عليك الحديث و لكن لاعطيك معلومات عن كل شيء عنها 
اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## أبو عبده (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم هل يمكنك أرسال ملف شكل الدائرة أو أى ملفات النماذج المرسلة معها


----------



## abo_slaim (18 يوليو 2008)

الا خ صبري هل انت في السعودية؟


----------



## صبري ابو زياد (19 يوليو 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى الكريم هل يمكنك أرسال ملف شكل الدائرة أو أى ملفات النماذج المرسلة معها


الاخ الكريم ابو عبده 
بعد التحية و الشكر علي اهتمامك 
يوجد مع الماكينة الكتالوج الخاص بها و بالشاشة الديجيتال و كتالوج لبعض الاوامر مثل رسم مربع او دائرة او رسومات اخري . مع العلم بانه لا يوجد اي مشكلة في تشغيل الماكينة بل المشكلة تنحصر في كيفية التعامل مع اوامرها و قال المهندس لي بانها تعمل بنظام ال3b كود و ليس بنظام G كود و انا من مصر و الورشة الموجود بها الماكينة في باب الشعرية 
شكرا اخي الكريم و انتظر ردك


----------



## صبري ابو زياد (19 يوليو 2008)

abo_slaim قال:


> الا خ صبري هل انت في السعودية؟


 
اخي العزيز انا من مصر و اشكرك لاهتمامك


----------



## أبو عبده (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ 
صبرى اود ان اخبرك اننى اعمل بالعتبة 
لو لديك رغبة فى التواصل برجاء الاتصال 
0124597927


----------



## crystal (22 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل صبرى ما هو البرنامج الذى ستتعامل معه الماكينه اقصد برنامج برنامج الكاد كام واى امتدادات يكمكن ان تقبلها للملفات التى تريد تشغيلها . لانه حتى لو هناك موديولات جاهزه على الماكينه فلابد ان تحتاج برنامج تشغيل لاشكال غير موجوده وكما ذكرت انك تعمل فى مجال الاسطمبات فلابد ان يكون هناك اشكال معقده وغير مدرجه على قائمة برامج الماكينه وايضا ما هو نوع الكنترول على الماكينه واسم الشركه المصنعه للماكينه . هذه المعلومات لابد ان تعرفها من المورد لكى تساعدك على تشغيل الماكينه على اتم وجه .


----------



## ايهاب ققق (15 أغسطس 2008)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا من مصر ممكن أفكر معاك لحل المشكلة للتواصل (0104123200)


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## faicel (24 فبراير 2009)

salut je m'appele faicel appelé moi au 0021698489680 et je vais te répondre a tous tes questions parceque je possède 2 machine FW3 ACTSPARK (wire EDM CUT) et je m'aitrise ces machine w inchallah je vais t'aidé


----------



## sameh_omar (5 يناير 2010)

الاخ صبري انا الحمد لله انا بعمل صيانات wir cut ..spark
اي استفسار تواصل معي samehab[email protected]


----------



## mohamed_gamal (6 يناير 2010)

انا اعمل فى شركة توكيلات وير كتر وفرايز ووتر جيت واستطيع توفير دراسات الجدوى والتدريب وقطع الغيار لهذه الماكينات مع العلم ان هذه التوكيلات تيوانية وامريكية الصنع
[email protected]
20120983171+


----------



## afandyboda (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى العزيز 
يتم عمل التصميم الخاص بتصنيع المنتج ثم يتم عمل كل جزء فى الاسطمبة على حدا ومن ثم يتم عمل الاجزاء ذات الدقة العالية على الماكينة علماً بانة يتم عمل تقسية للاجزاء الاتية الظرف(pucsh Holder )- الدليل(Stripar)-السكينة(Die)ثم يتم التشغيل على الماكينة عن طريق رسمة على اى برنامج رسم علماً بان الماكينة تقبل الرسومات الاتية من برنامج الاوتوكادثم ارسال الرسومات بكابل النيتورك او الديسك اما الاجزاء الاقل دقة يتم عملها على الماكينات العادية مثل المثقاب او الفريزة العادية او المخرطة
ارجو ان يكون فى الرد فائدة
الفقير الى الله ايمن الافندى
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------

